# IIS-Servern Authentifizierung erforderlich



## e9926044 (15. Apr 2008)

Hallo,

ich arbeite mit dem IIS- Server vom Microsoft XP und es hat bin jetzt immer super geklappt nur seit heute habe ich das Problem, dass, wenn ich meine IP- Adresse eingebe (also wenn ich zu meinem Server möchte) ein Eingabefeld "Authentifierung erforderlich" mit Kennword und Passwort kommt.
Ich habs auch auf einem anderen Rechner probiert, dort ist aber das gleiche Problem,

kann es sein, dass das mit den Updates von Microsoft zu tun hat und weiß vielleicht jemand wie ich das wieder ausschalten kann (schließlich habe ich ja kein Kennwort und Passwort, da ich nie eines vergeben habe)

Wäre super wenn dazu jemand was wissen würde,
 Vielen Dank,


----------



## ms (15. Apr 2008)

Bist du sicher dass du hier im richtigen Forum bist?

ms


----------



## e9926044 (16. Apr 2008)

ms hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bist du sicher dass du hier im richtigen Forum bist?
> 
> ms




Da bin ich mir sicher, da sicher jemand in diese, Forum mit diesem Server arbeitet, habs mittlerweile schon gelöst, ich bin in der Verwaltung auf Internet- Dienste gegangen und hab da einen Eintrag herausgelöscht und dann hat es wieder funktioniert ohne Authentifizierung, 
So ist es halt, das Microsoft- Teil.

Schönen Tag noch,


----------

